# Sticky  LE Forum Rules



## ShakeDown

Due to the high volume of traffic and Lake Erie being a unique region, we've created a Lake Erie General Discussions subforum in an effort to keep fishing reports and their related posts organized and easy to navigate. Here's our criteria for what can be posted in reports, and what will be moved (without notice) to other forums:


*LE Fishing Reports*

Fishing Reports
Fishing Report Inquiries
Conditions Reports
Condiations Reports Inquiries
Sponsor posts
Any posts posted in the LE Fishing Reports forum that do not fall into one of the above categories will be moved without notice/redirect to the LE General Discussions forum with the following exceptions:


Events/Seminars/Shows (non-sponsor): Events & Seminars Forum
Tournament information/Results (non-sponsor): Tournament Discussions Forum
 
*Charter Captain Postings*

Due to recent activity in this forum, it's necessary to address some issues that have been brought to our attention.

With spring coming and ice out around the corner, there have been and will be a lot of posts by members looking to book charters. *OGF endorses and highly recommends the charter captains that support OGF through their advertising dollars, all of which are listed here.* It's because of their support, that OGF is able to maintain operating expenses and remain a free resource.

The problem we are seeing, is that non-advertising charter captains are stepping on toes and posting their info, which is a clear violation of our Terms of Service. Those infractions will be handled as defined in our Terms of Service. However, since OGF is built on the sharing of information we do allow members to suggest captains based on their personal experiences (even if they are not OGF advertisers), provided they are not promoting their own charter service.

Since this poses a potential conflict with our advertisers, and we want you to be able to share your experiences with captains that aren't necessarily advertisers, we are tightening up our policy in that regard. Effective immediately, we are defining our existing TOS as follows:


Only charter captains that advertise with OGF are allowed to post their own info in their posts, replies, and signatures (this includes their rates, contact information, links, and availability)
Non-advertising charter captains are not permitted to post their info or solicit business in the forums, or via PM's unless they were solicited by the client first.
Members can discuss their experiences with charter captains regardless of their status on OGF, however we will not allow members to post specific charter info (phone numbers, website links, email addresses) publicly in their posts/replies. You can mention the name of the captain/service, but can't post contact info publicly.
If you are a charter captain and are solicted via PM by a member (advertiser or not) then you can reply and communicate privately with no restriction.
All members/captains are permitted (1) link in their signature, provided it adheres to our terms of service.
All members/non-advertising captains are permitted to post pictures of their trips/catch provided the photos do not contain contact info for the charter service (logos/info on fish boards, shirts, etc.)
We hope that this provides some needed clarity, and that you continue to support the proven captains that support OGF.


----------



## KaGee

Bump to the top.


----------



## ShakeDown

It has come to my attention that a few non OGF charter captains have been soliciting business via PM's. A reminder, our rules state:

*Non-advertising charter captains are not permitted to post their info or solicit business in the forums, or via PM's unless they were solicited by the client first.*

Our advertisers are what keeps this site running and free and any efforts to undermine that will result in a loss of privileges on the site.


----------



## ShakeDown

We've been seeing a lot of non report/conditions threads lately, so please remember all non reports/conditions threads will be moved to the Lake Erie GD forum.


----------



## KaGee

Bump to the top


----------



## KaGee

Bump for 2016


----------

